# The 7th Sign of the Apoclyps



## Precarious (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 7, 2012)

I saw them on Toddlers and Tiaras. It goes to show you that anybody can have a reality show, but you gotta be trashy. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

well it's a good thing the APOCOLYPSE isn't coming :lol:


----------



## LLCoolJew (Aug 7, 2012)

OMG. I love me some Honey Boo Boo Child! I'll be recording the premiere episode tomorrow night. Can't wait. We city folk need to live vicariously through the Boo.


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 7, 2012)

God help us.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

Good Lord what next


----------



## Danny. (Aug 8, 2012)

Exactly why I don't watch tv...


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 8, 2012)

They should put birth control in the city water there.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm gonna buy a ton of mantids to protect me.


----------



## ismart (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm just happy Suga bear her baby daddy! :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 8, 2012)

Tonight's the night. Grab your piglet and stake your claim on the couch. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 8, 2012)

LLCoolJew said:


> OMG. I love me some Honey Boo Boo Child! I'll be recording the premiere episode tomorrow night. Can't wait. We city folk need to live vicariously through the Boo.


At first I was just disgusted. Now I'm thinking this show may be like a weekly dose of one of my favorite movies, Gummo. I'd post the trailer but I wouldn't want to offend anyone.

I'll post Bombay Beach instead. Another keeper...

And if you're enjoying your white trash roll look into The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.

Yeee-haw!


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 8, 2012)

It's like watching a monkey swallow a hand grenade; horrible but impossible to look away.


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 1, 2012)

You guys be cray cray thinking you can mess with me HONEY BOOBOO CHILD!

MY SPECIAl JUICE IS GONNA HELP ME WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 1, 2012)

This show is worse than being water boarded but I still watch every week. What the ###### is wrong with me?


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 1, 2012)

"It's hurting my biscuit". :lol: I'm loving this program. The quotes would be hilarious on t-shirts.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> "It's hurting my biscuit". :lol: I'm loving this program. The quotes would be hilarious on t-shirts.


Mental defectives say the darndest things...

In related news:

*Honey Boo Boo’s family was investigated and cleared by Child Protective Services*






*SPOILER ALERT!*

“Here Comes Honey Boo Boo” premiered to huge ratings on Aug. 8. The show follows the lives of the Thomp­son family from rural McIntyre, Ga., including TLC’s new runaway star, Alana, aka “Honey Boo Boo.” The network decided to give the unforgettable little girl her own series after videos of her appearances on the cable network’s “Toddlers &amp; Tiaras” went viral earlier this year.
BUT production of the show nearly came to a screeching halt shortly after filming began in March when investigators from Georgia’s Division of Family and Children Ser­vices made an unannounced visit to the family’s home.
“Honey Boo Boo’s upbringing raised eyebrows with neighbors,” a source told The ENQUIRER.
“The parents feed her energy drinks, cheese puffs for breakfast and brag about how they cook roadkill for meals. She even eats roadkill with flies swarming around her head!”
But the authorities didn’t get in­volved until a videotape of Honey Boo Boo dancing for dollars on a ta­ble in a bar was posted online.
In the scene, which was not filmed by TLC, mom June defended her daugh­ter’s actions by explaining that it was a college bar, not a “sleazy” one.
Investigators found reason to bring the case to court, but June’s court-appointed at­torney was able to convince the judge to throw it out, and film­ing resumed in May.
The first episode of the show – which showcases a whole lot of belly-slapping and gas-passing – drew an impressive 2.2 million viewers, but it also received a con­siderable amount of criticism.
And that criticism is bound to increase later in the season after Alana’s 17-year-old sister Anna, aka “Chickadee,” gives birth to a baby girl with two right thumbs – and grandma June makes fun of the defect!
http://www.celebitch...ctive_services/


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 1, 2012)

Two right thumbs? Why am I not surprised. :lol: What about June's "tractor foot"? That's one nasty toe and those flies are "disgusting". Out of the mouths of babes, right? The kids are probably sorry they ever asked to see it. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Lord...






http://www.uproxx.co...s-mountain-dew/

*A sex offender, an arsonist and a thief: The ex-partners of Honey Boo Boo's larger-than-life mom revealed *


June Shannon, who shot to fame on TLC's Toddlers &amp; Tiaras has four daughters by four different men

Each of her partners has had run-ins with the law and she was arrested for theft and contempt of court




Jane Shannon, the mother of precocious pageant star Honey Boo Boo, regularly makes headlines for all the wrong reasons and now her relationship history is being scrutinised.
​


According to

The National Enquirer the larger-than-life character, who shot to fame on TLC'S Toddlers &amp; Tiaras and currently stars in the spin-off series Here Come Honey Boo Boo, has had four daughters by four different men - one of which she cannot identity.​
The three men the 33-year-old grandmother can name have all served time in prison for crimes including sexual exploitation, arson and burglary.

...

Honey Boo Boo, whose real name is Alana Thompson, was fathered by David Michael 'Sugar Bear' Thompson, 40, who currently lives with the family at their home McIntyre, Georgia.

In 1998, he was sen­tenced to five years in the nearby Montgomery Prison for robbing a series of campsites and setting fire to at least one camper.

Meanwhile her eldest sister, 17-year-old Anna 'Chickadee' Shannon - who gave birth recently - didn't know her father, David Dunn, 34, until he was released from prison work detail.

When she was four he was sent to court for a child support hearing and in 1995 he returned to prison when he was sentenced for stealing a handgun and again in 1998 for stealing cartons of cigarettes.

...

The father of Honey Boo Boo’s 15-year-old sister Jessica 'Chubbs' Shannon, is Michael Anthony Ford, 35, who dated her mother just a few months before she became pregnant.

In 2005 he served more than two years in prison for the sexual exploitation of a child over the Internet putting him on the sex offender registry.

He was also charged with passing bad checks and for shoplifting at a Walmart where he worked.

...

Honey Boo Boo’s mom June, 33, has also had run-ins with the law. Court records show she served time for cashing bad checks in 1998 and for stealing $3,300 from a safe in a McDon­ald’s she was managing in McDonough, Ga., in 2004, although those charges were later dismissed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2195277/A-sex-offender-arsonist-thief-The-ex-partners-Honey-Boo-Boos-larger-life-mom-revealed.html
​


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm surprised that there are 4 men on earth who would have sex with such a creature.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 1, 2012)

These people are unbelievable. So trashy. I don't know if you guys know this, but honey boo boo child's special juice is really Mountain dew and Red bull. WHO WOULD FEED THAT TO A CHILD???


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm just sorry they had to take Glitzy back to the breeder. Honey Boo Boo really loved that little pig. :wub:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm just sorry they had to take Glitzy back to the breeder. Honey Boo Boo really loved that little pig. :wub:


What episode was that?


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thats the only espisode I have seen with the piggie and that was surly enough


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm just sorry they had to take Glitzy back to the breeder. Honey Boo Boo really loved that little pig. :wub:


That was so sad  I can't believe her mother!  :angry:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 1, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> These people disgust me. Such trashy terrible people. I don't know if you guys know this, but honey boo boo child's special juice is really Mountain dew and Red bull. WHO WOULD FEED THAT TO A CHILD???


According to one of those stories I posted earlier they were seen giving Mountain Dew to the new born too.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 1, 2012)

I have watched every episode, 1-6. They only get worse (or better, depending on your style :lol: ) from episode 1. I think glitzy went back in episode 5.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 1, 2012)

Precarious said:


> According to one of those stories I posted earlier they were seen giving Mountain Dew to the new born too.


It will be a miracle if that baby survives...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 1, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> It will be a miracle if that baby survives...


i know that is terrible


----------



## Precarious (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 8, 2012)

No wonder other Countries are challenging us for world power, they're advancing and we're going all Honey boo boo.  

I hope the youngest doesn't become pregnant by the final episode???

TV now a days will show you all the excepted and best ways to try for less and be happy with it, what a shame...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am on my porch with the iPod and I just clicked the video.

It was on full volume and I think I frightened the neighbors once again.  

Perhaps they are thinking that I am getting less weird? Lol


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.andersoncooper.com/episodes/kristin-chenoweth-beyonce-honey-boo-boo-tan-mom-season-2-premiere/

gonna be on Anderson Cooper


----------



## Precarious (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you do that? It's Boo Boo-licious! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 24, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Did you do that? It's Boo Boo-licious! :lol:


No. Found it on Reddit.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 24, 2012)

thats too funny


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I'm surprised that there are 4 men on earth who would have sex with such a creature.


In my experience the places men will put their most precious parts is stunning!

Aaaand all kinds of people eat roadkill, I think it's good at least it doesn't go to waste.

Not me! Not me!

My mother in laws favorite food as a child was possum.


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 1, 2012)

Did anybody catch Honey Boo Boo's sneeze at the end of episode 9? I just composed myself after LMFAO and wiping the tears. It's been a very long while since I've had such a good laugh. Even Honey Boo Boo was embarrassed by her "snot fountain". Her shame was priceless. On to the season finally........ :lol:


----------

